# Internal Bacteria



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

My ram has been less active recently. Yesterday, I found that his colour darkened and he stopped feeding. I assume this is internal bacteria. Can I treat him today? Is it too late? Is internal bacteria usually easily curable


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Why do you assume its a disease? Have you tested the water? Is the temp right? Did you recently make a waterchange? Tested the NH4/No2 levels? The symptoms you described could be anything. Why would you pick bacterial infection?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree, Rams are very sensitive to water conditions. Their color changes with their moods also. Is the water warm enough for him? What`s the pH? When was the last water change? How much did you change and did you make sure the temp was the same as the water you took out? How do you do the water changes? Is there a lovely female in the tank with him? Is she acting frisky? Have you added any new fish or don`t anything different to the tank?
I just put my male back in with his lady fish and his colors darkened as soon as he saw her. 
Test the water for nitrAtes,pH and temp.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I assume it is a disease because he stopped feeding (actually I am certain). As I said before, I have noticed that he has not been as active as he used to be. This happened about 2 weeks ago. In addition, he is very thin. Regarding the darkened colour it just started yesterday. Again, since yesterday he simply stayed at the bottom inside the plants and he does not bother with anything in the tank (including food). The symptoms are the same as what is described on the leaflet of Interpet No. 6 (anti-bacteria). That's why I assume it is internal bacteria  

Everything is usual and normal all along. Regular water change every week. All stat is fine - ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 30-40 etc. Temp 25 - 26 C. I am sure the water condition is OK for him as he has been in the tank for 10 months and the condition has not changed much.

His female died about 1 week ago. Actually I had posted her condition here - difficult to swallow food and very thin as well. When she was alive it seemed that this male did not like her and just chased her off  

I am sure he is not fine and I predict that he will die within 2 days if untreated. But the question is how can I help him?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Internal infections are not easily cured in short time, which is to say that while they can be cured if caught early enough, once things get really bad it turns into a real race, and one you usually lose.
You can try a regimen of Maroxy & Maracyn-2, but it's iffy at this point.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for the reply. If I can get some med tonight, I may give it a go anyway :-(


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Nearly died on Friday and the body was found on Sat morning


----------

